# New to site, seeking to identify Clausing model from 1940's/1950's



## Don Moore (May 18, 2014)

Hello - I am seeking to identify my lathe model, and have a general question about nomenclature such as "8 x 36" or "12 x 36".  Also, Clausing appears to have a 4 digit numerical model in addition to, for example "100 Mk2".  Here is a picture of my lathe:



1. It is about 6" from the center of the chuck to the ways, and about 36" from the chuck to the tailstock.  Would this be a 12 x 36 lathe? 
2. Is this a 100 Mk3a? (note clutch lever to the left)  Is also there a 4 digit  model #, and if so how might I find out what it is?

Thank you in advance.
Don


----------



## Terrywerm (May 18, 2014)

Hi, Don, and welcome to H-M!

As for your questions, yes lathes are measured in swing over the ways and distance between centers. The swing is always a diameter, and is equal to approximately twice the distance from the center of the spindle to the ways.  In short, a 12" swing will be able to turn a 12" diameter part at most.   So in this case, 12 x 36 means exactly what you thought it meant.

As for your second question, I cannot answer, but hopefully someone else will chime in soon.


----------



## Don Moore (May 18, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Hi, Don, and welcome to H-M!
> 
> As for your questions, yes lathes are measured in swing over the ways and distance between centers. The swing is always a diameter, and is equal to approximately twice the distance from the center of the spindle to the ways.  In short, a 12" swing will be able to turn a 12" diameter part at most.   So in this case, 12 x 36 means exactly what you thought it meant.
> 
> As for your second question, I cannot answer, but hopefully someone else will chime in soon.


Thank you Terry.  The first time I saw "swing" I wondered what the devil they meant, and first thought of travel of the tool holder across the top of the saddle, which isn't that useful a metric.  Seeing people say "I have a 'n x nn" lathe made me realize I had to find out.

Here is another picture inside the headstock to help someone possibly identify this thing:


----------



## 34_40 (May 18, 2014)

Hi Don, I found my model number  (108) on the tailstock  along with the serial number.  Another serial number location is in the ways on the far right end, maybe yours will match!?!?

I also got a manual from Clausing,  it was an old copy for the 100 series.  If interested I can share it with you?

under edit, in your first picture, the red tag on the tailstock should have the model and serial number...  at least that's where I found mine.


----------



## Don Moore (May 18, 2014)

34_40 said:


> Hi Don, I found my model number  (108) on the tailstock  along with the serial number.  Another serial number location is in the ways on the far right end, maybe yours will match!?!?
> 
> I also got a manual from Clausing,  it was an old copy for the 100 series.  If interested I can share it with you?
> 
> under edit, in your first picture, the red tag on the tailstock should have the model and serial number...  at least that's where I found mine.


My ways has "3382   O G  {5-pointed star}  C" stamped at the right end.  I assumed 3382 is the serial number.  I recall hearing the tailstock should have the model number, but unfortunately mine has nothing stamped in it.  The tag on it is yellow, and says: "This machine conforms to orders of the war production board".

I appreciate the offer to share your manual.  You don't happen to have an electronic copy, by chance?


----------



## 12bolts (May 19, 2014)

Hi Don also,


terrywerm said:


> ....The swing is always a diameter, and is equal to approximately twice the distance from the center of the spindle to the ways.  In short, a 12" swing will be able to turn a 12" diameter part at most......



Unless it is a British, and in some cases, Australian lathe, where the swing will be given as the maximnum _RADIUS_ ie your 12 x 36 would be a 6 x 36 in the UK.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 34_40 (May 19, 2014)

Don Moore said:


> My ways has "3382   O G  {5-pointed star}  C" stamped at the right end.  I assumed 3382 is the serial number.  I recall hearing the tailstock should have the model number, but unfortunately mine has nothing stamped in it.  The tag on it is yellow, and says: "This machine conforms to orders of the war production board".
> 
> I appreciate the offer to share your manual.  You don't happen to have an electronic copy, by chance?



Yes, I have it electronically..   it's on the home computer so I'll flip it to you tonite.  Shame the tailstock doesn't have the model #, but there is another site in the UK that has a pile of info and if no one shares it with you before tonite, I'll flip you the link also.


----------



## Don Moore (May 19, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Hi Don also,
> 
> 
> Unless it is a British, and in some cases, Australian lathe, where the swing will be given as the maximnum _RADIUS_ ie your 12 x 36 would be a 6 x 36 in the UK.
> ...


This is good to know!  I was looking at my lathe last night, thinking that the swing really is far less due to the carriage.  Practically, it is more like 7, not 12.  I recognized this clearance as a user of the lathe years ago, but not knowing it was called swing.  Thus, in the UK, the practical swing would be 3.5.

- - - Updated - - -



34_40 said:


> Yes, I have it electronically..   it's on the home computer so I'll flip it to you tonite.  Shame the tailstock doesn't have the model #, but there is another site in the UK that has a pile of info and if no one shares it with you before tonite, I'll flip you the link also.


Yes, I have visited the clausing site, which I believe is the one you mean.  It does have a lot of information.  I would greatly appreciate you emailing a copy of your manual.  I believe I have a hard copy from dad somewhere, but I can't locate it at the moment.  Thank you.


----------



## 34_40 (May 19, 2014)

Don Moore said:


> This is good to know!  I was looking at my lathe last night, thinking that the swing really is far less due to the carriage.  Practically, it is more like 7, not 12.  I recognized this clearance as a user of the lathe years ago, but not knowing it was called swing.  Thus, in the UK, the practical swing would be 3.5.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




No problem, I'll send it tonite.   Also, there are generally 2 descriptions regarding swing.  First is from the center to the ways,  next is over the carraige,  again - from the center of the chuck to the carraige/crossfeed.  Of course this second dimension will be smaller.

Usually "we" only use the larger measurement, it's a given that the next swing will be smaller.   

You definately have a 100 series Clausing, and like mine was made during the "war years"..   41 to 45.   They are a great "first" machine...  once you star working with it, you'll become a tool hound and then you'll find yourself wanting a bigger lathe and then a mill...   then a .....   :jester:

This site has a lot of info that you might find helpful too...  http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page11.html


----------



## wa5cab (May 20, 2014)

Don,

To add to what has already been posted, there are actually three (and sometimes four) swings that may be listed for a particular lathe.  The first is the swing over the bed, which is normally the one used, along with the maximum center to center distance, to describe the lathe.  The second is swing over saddle, which will be slightly smaller.  The third is swing over carriage, which will typically be around half the swing over ways.  The first, or first and second, determine the largest diameter short piece that the lathe can handle.  The third determines the largest diameter long piece (up to the limitations of the center to center distance).  The fourth applies to what are known as "gap bed lathes".  On these, the bed is beefed up just to the right of the headstock and the upper portion is cut out and made a bolt-in removable part.  So within a few inches of the headstock, on a 12" you might be able to swing 15" or 16" if the workpiece was short enough.  Of course, the bed and gap filler are made separately and then machined to fit together rather than the gap filler actually being cut from the bed casting.

On the subject of 3-digit plus suffix versus 4-digit part numbers, the 3-digit are the older.  Atlas bought Clausing around 1950 (I forget the exact date).  Early in the 1950's, Atlas changed the model numbers of the 3-digit machines to 4-digit numbers.  I'm not a Clausing history expert but if I recall correctly, the 100 series became the 4800 series and the 200 series became 6300.  So the earliest 4800's are probably the same as the final production 100-MK3a.  Anyone who knows more about this than I do please feel free to chime in.  To continue the history lesson, early in the 1960's, Atlas changed its name to Clausing for reasons lost to the mists of time and poor record keeping.  As far as I have been able to determine, all of the Atlas and Clausing records were lost or destroyed during one or some of the several times that the company moved after 1960.  Clausing is still in business and at least for the Atlas machines still have and sell some parts for them.  Whether this is true of the Clausing machines, I have not actually seen anyone say, but would assume that they do.  I know that you can get copies of some of the Clausing manuals from them.  And at least they won't hang up on you if you call and ask.  Just tell them that you are looking for old Clausing lathe parts.

Robert D.


----------



## hvontres (May 20, 2014)

I have contacted clausing, and they are very helpful. I got a pdf copy of both the regular and service manuals for may early 6300 from them. And yes, they still have some parts for the older lathes, but be prepared for some serious sticker shock 

Just send an e-mail to info@clausingsc.com and they will get back to you by the next day. Good luck getting your lathe back up and running


----------

